# Akzente/Dialekte Tv-Prominenten



## gabrigabri

Hallo!!

Ich weiß nicht, ob ich überhaupt darf, aber... 

Ich möchte endlich in der Lage sein, zu verstehen, woher jemand kommt. Die beste Übung ist mMn Leute zu Hören; deswegen hätte ich ganz gerne eine Liste deutscher Tv- Prominenten, wobei ihr Herkunftsland deutlich erkennbar ist.

Zum Beispiel:

Herr xfg kommt aus Berlin, weil er kein "g" auspricht (jut statt gut), und weil er ick sagt.
(ich kann bis jetzt nur Berlinerisch oder Bayrisch erkennen, und ein bisschen Schwöbisch).

Geht das?? 
Danke im Voraus!


----------



## Whodunit

Wer mir spontan einfällt:

Hella von Sinnen - Kölsch (es klingt halt so; frag mich nicht, warum )
Olli Dittrich - Sächsisch in Der Wixxer als Dieter Dubinsky


----------



## Voxy

Uli Hoeness --> Bayern
Franz Beckenbauer -- Bayern
Helmut Kohl --> Pfalz
Rainer Calmund --> Leverkusen (Ruhrpott)
Duo Badesalz --> Hessen
Helmut Schmitt --> Hamburg
Gerhard Schröder --> Hannover


Voxy (--> Määänzer)


----------



## gabrigabri

Gut, danke, dass gefällt mir!!

@ voxy: bei dir sind alle Politiker und Leute, die mit Fußball zu tun haben, stimmt? Die kenne ich deswegen nicht so gut!

Nur 2 Anmerkungen: woran erkennt man ihr Herkunftsland?
Könnt ihr auch schreiben, wo man sie sehen kann, warum sie bekannt sind??

lg


----------



## Voxy

gabrigabri said:


> Gut, danke, dass gefällt mir!!
> 
> @ voxy: bei dir sind alle Politiker und Leute, die mit Fußball zu tun haben, stimmt? Die kenne ich deswegen nicht so gut!
> 
> Nur 2 Anmerkungen: woran erkennt man ihr Herkunftsland?
> Könnt ihr auch schreiben, wo man sie sehen kann, warum sie bekannt sind??
> 
> lg


Stimmt, sind aber alle auch TV-Berühmtheiten, das wolltest Du 
doch, oder? 
Hier ein _myVideo Link_ von Badesalz. _Badesalz_ ist ein hessisches Komikerduo 
der Sonderklasse. Vorsicht: extrem schräg!

Voxy


----------



## Whodunit

gabrigabri said:


> Nur 2 Anmerkungen: woran erkennt man ihr Herkunftsland?


 
Tja ... wie wäre es, wenn du die Namen bei _youtube_ eingibst und selbst versuchst, den Unterschied festzustellen? 



> Könnt ihr auch schreiben, wo man sie sehen kann, warum sie bekannt sind??


 
Na klar können wir. 

Uli Hoeness --> Fußball-Interviews
Franz Beckenbauer -- Fußball-Interviews, O2-Werbung, Fußball-Kommentare (heute seltener, glaube ich)
Helmut Kohl --> tja, wo sieht und hört man mal Politiker?
Rainer Calmund --> Big Boss (Sendung), Fußball-Interviews
Duo Badesalz --> ich sehe sie seltener im Fernsehen; jetzt bei Comedy Central dürften sie aber manchmal laufen
Helmut Schmidt --> keine Ahnung, wo und wann
Gerhard Schröder --> jetzt seltener; früher im ARD und in allen Nachrichten als Bundeskanzler; im Wahlkampf mit Angela Merkel


----------



## FloVi

Du könntest die Namen mal bei Youtube ausprobieren, vielleicht gibt es ja den einen oder anderen Treffer. Gleiches gilt auf für die Dialekte. Keine Ahnung, ob es funktioniert, aber "hessisch", "sächsisch" oder "kölsch" etc. wären vielleicht einen Versuch wert.


----------



## Voxy

FloVi said:


> Du könntest die Namen mal bei Youtube ausprobieren, vielleicht gibt es ja den einen oder anderen Treffer. Gleiches gilt auf für die Dialekte. Keine Ahnung, ob es funktioniert, aber "hessisch", "sächsisch" oder "kölsch" etc. wären vielleicht einen Versuch wert.



Oh da gibt es eine Menge. 

Noch ein Wort zu deutschen Akzenten und Dialekten. Oft ist es
so, dass die einzelnen Wörter nicht korrekt ausgesprochen werden,
manchmal ist es einfach die unglaublich anders klingende Satzmelodie,
die verrät, dass jemand aus einer bestimmten Gegend kommt. Nur so am
Rande.


----------



## Hutschi

In http://www.uni-jena.de/url.php?/lang/de_v/page/1472 kann man zum Beispiel eine Sprachprobe für Itzgründisch finden, weitere für das Gebiet Thüringen findet man durch Navigieren auf der Seite.


----------



## Sepia

Voxy said:


> Uli Hoeness --> Bayern
> Franz Beckenbauer -- Bayern
> Helmut Kohl --> Pfalz
> Rainer Calmund --> Leverkusen (Ruhrpott)
> Duo Badesalz --> Hessen
> Helmut Schmitt --> Hamburg
> Gerhard Schröder --> Hannover
> 
> 
> Voxy (--> Määänzer)




Zu Helmut Schmidt - wenn man die alten Dokus von der Zeit der Flutkatastrophe hört man noch deutlicher, dass er aus Hamburg kommt.

Die typisch hamburgischen "st" Laute.

Noch ein Paar Leute von der Serie "Großstadtrevier":

Jan Fedder, Hamburg-St. Pauli

Peter Hans Brix, Schleswig-Holstein


----------



## Voxy

Sepia said:


> ...
> 
> Noch ein Paar Leute von der Serie "Großstadtrevier":
> 
> Jan Fedder, Hamburg-St. Pauli
> 
> Peter Hans Brix, Schleswig-Holstein


Ja, sehr guter Hinweis. 
In diesem Zusammenhang sind auch die "*Tatorte*"  sehr
interessant. In den Filmen bekommt man ziemlich gut mit,
wie was wann und wo in Deutschland mit welcher
Melodie gesprochen wird. 


Voxy


----------



## Voxy

gabrigabri said:


> Hallo!!
> 
> Ich weiß nicht, ob ich überhaupt darf, aber...
> 
> Ich möchte endlich in der Lage sein, zu verstehen, woher jemand kommt. Die beste Übung ist mMn Leute zu Hören; deswegen hätte ich ganz gerne eine Liste deutscher Tv- Prominenten, wobei ihr Herkunftsland deutlich erkennbar ist.
> 
> Zum Beispiel:
> 
> Herr xfg kommt aus Berlin, weil er kein "g" auspricht (jut statt gut), und weil er ick sagt.
> (ich kann bis jetzt nur Berlinerisch oder Bayrisch erkennen, und ein bisschen Schwöbisch).
> 
> Geht das??
> Danke im Voraus!



Hallo Gabri Gabri,

ich übersetze Dir mal Deine Thread-Anfrage ins Mainzerische
(der Dialekt, der in Mainz gesprochen wird). Nur damit Du einen
Eindruck von der ungereimten Vielfalt und den vielfältigen Ungereimtheiten
unserer schönen deutschen Sprache bekommst. 
Alles genau so aussprechen wie Du es liest.

--

_Isch wääß nit, ob isch des übberhaubt daff, abber...

Ei isch möscht endlisch in der Laaage sein, zu verstehe, woher jemand 
komme tut. Ei die beste Übung is, glaaab isch, dene Leut zuzuhörn; 
deswege hätt isch gans gern e Liste deutscher Tv- Prominente, 
wo mir des Herkunftsland deutlisch erkennbar is.

Isch mach mal e Beispiel:

Herr xfg dut aus Berlin komme, weil er kä "g" ausspresche kann (jut statt gut), 
un weil er ick sage tut. (isch kann bis jetzt nur Berlinerisch oder Bayrisch 
erkenne, un e bissje Schwöbisch).

Ei geht des?? 
Dange im Voraus! 
_


----------



## Whodunit

Voxy said:


> Hallo Gabri Gabri,
> 
> ich übersetze Dir mal Deine Thread-Anfrage ins Mainzerische
> (der Dialekt, der in Mainz gesprochen wird). Nur damit Du einen
> Eindruck von der ungereimten Vielfalt und den vielfältigen Ungereimtheiten
> unserer schönen deutschen Sprache bekommst.
> Alles genau so aussprechen wie Du es liest.


 
Gut, dann werde ich es ins Niederlausitzische übersetzen. 

_Hei!_

_'sch weeß ne, ob'sch üborhappt dorf, abbor ...
_
_'sch möscht' endlisch ma' innor Laage sinn zu vorsteen, wo de Leute herkomm'. De best' Übung dafür is' meinor Meinu' naah, ihn' zuzuhör'n; desweeng hätt'sch ganz jern ma' 'ne Liste von deutsch'n Prommis, wo man ihr Herkumpftsland deutlisch erkenn' kann._

_Hier'n Beespiel:_

_Da Herr xfg kommt aus Ballien, wallor keen "g" aussprischt (jutt statt gudd), un' wallor ick saacht. ('sch kann bis jetz' nu' Ballienerisch odd Bayrisch erkenn', unnä bissl Schweebsch.)_

_Jeetes?_

_Dannge schomma im Voraus! _


----------



## gabrigabri

Ah ah ah, das ist lustig!!!! 

Vielen Dank an alle!


----------



## SaiH

Ich persönlich finde es ja auch immer wieder erstaunlich, dass man bei sprachgeschulten Fernsehsprechern doch immer wieder erkennen kann, woher sie kommen. Besonders fällt mir immer wieder der Unterschied zwischen deutschen und österreichischen Sprechern auf (den man ja genaugenommen gar nicht hören dürfte...)


----------



## Kajjo

SaiH said:


> Besonders fällt mir immer wieder der Unterschied zwischen deutschen und österreichischen Sprechern auf (den man ja genaugenommen gar nicht hören dürfte...)


Österreichische Sprecher sprechen und beherrschen quasi nie Hochdeutsch. Wie in anderen Threads zu lesen war, definieren sich zumindest manche Österreicher ihren eigenen "Standard" -- ob es diesen gibt, sei dahingestellt. 

Gute hochdeutsche Sprecher sollte man so gut wie nicht mehr einem Dialekt zuordnen können. Das rollende R verrät viele Bayern, die sich dieses häufig mit Absicht erhalten -- und die Standardlautung widerspricht diesem Vorgehen nicht direkt. Heutzutage gibt es aber einen zunehmenden Verfall an Sprachkultur, und immer mehr Sender haben Sprecher, die eher aus inhaltlichen, persönlichen, politischen Gründen angestellt werden als aufgrund ihrer soliden Sprachausbildung. Selbst Radiosprecher, die nun wirklich exzellent sprechen können sollten, nuscheln zum Teil oder neigen zu Dialektrelikten.

Kajjo


----------



## cyanista

Kajjo said:


> Gute hochdeutsche Sprecher sollte man so gut wie nicht mehr einem Dialekt zuordnen können. Das rollende R verrät viele Bayern, die sich dieses häufig mit Absicht erhalten -- und die Standardlautung widerspricht diesem Vorgehen nicht direkt. Heutzutage gibt es aber einen zunehmenden Verfall an Sprachkultur, und immer mehr Sender haben Sprecher, die eher aus inhaltlichen, persönlichen, politischen Gründen angestellt werden als aufgrund ihrer soliden Sprachausbildung. Selbst Radiosprecher, die nun wirklich exzellent sprechen können sollten, nuscheln zum Teil oder neigen zu Dialektrelikten.
> 
> Kajjo



"Verfall der Sprachkultur" ist etwas drastisch ausgedrückt, finde ich. Es ist eine neue Tendenz, keine Frage. Aber ich habe keine Einwände gegen dialektal gefärbter Sprache, solange es der Kommunikation nicht stört. Warum sollte man diese sprachliche Vilefalt in die Ecke drängen oder so tun, als sei sie etwas Beschämendes?

Würdest du auch sagen, dass die BBC zu dem Verfall der englischen Sprachkultur beiträgt, indem sie (bewusst) Nachrichtensprecher mit unterschiedlichen regionalen Akzenten einsetzt?


----------



## AGATHA2

Kajjo said:


> Österreichische Sprecher sprechen und beherrschen quasi nie Hochdeutsch. Wie in anderen Threads zu lesen war, definieren sich zumindest manche Österreicher ihren eigenen "Standard" -- ob es diesen gibt, sei dahingestellt.
> Kajjo


 
Ach wie ungemein förderlich für nachbarschaftliche Beziehungen solche  Aussprüche doch sind !!!!


----------



## Jana337

Kajjo said:


> Österreichische Sprecher sprechen und beherrschen quasi nie Hochdeutsch. Wie in anderen Threads zu lesen war, definieren sich zumindest manche Österreicher ihren eigenen "Standard" -- ob es diesen gibt, sei dahingestellt.





AGATHA2 said:


> Ach wie ungemein förderlich für nachbarschaftliche Beziehungen solche  Aussprüche doch sind !!!!


Wie auch immer: Das ist nicht das Thema dieses Fadens.


----------



## Kajjo

cyanista said:


> "Verfall der Sprachkultur" ist etwas drastisch ausgedrückt, finde ich. Es ist eine neue Tendenz, keine Frage. Aber ich habe keine Einwände gegen dialektal gefärbter Sprache, solange es der Kommunikation nicht stört. Warum sollte man diese sprachliche Vilefalt in die Ecke drängen oder so tun, als sei sie etwas Beschämendes?


Nun, erstens glaube ich, daß der Grund für den beobachtbaren sprachlichen Verfall nicht die Förderung dialektaler Vielfalt, sondern einzig mangelhafte Sprecherausbildung ist. Es ist eben bequem, Sprecher gleich welcher Güte einzustellen, Hauptsache sie sind "cool" oder "in" aufgrund irgendwelcher persönlicher Eigenheiten. Ich empfinde es als sehr schade und der Bildung des Volkes schadend, wenn nicht einmal Radio- und Fernsehsendungen exzellente Sprecher vorweisen können. Als Orientierungs- und Lernhilfe für dialektale Gebiete sind solche Standardsprecher nämlich sehr hilfreich. Ich habe nichts dagegen, wenn z.B. im Tatort die jeweils regionalen Dialekte in _leichter Form_ verwendet werden, wenn dadurch die Verständlichkeit nicht negativ beeinflußt wird. Aber Nachrichtensprecher sollten nun wirklich reines Hochdeutsch beherrschen.

Meines Erachtens ist die Beherrschung der hochdeutschen Sprache und Aussprache durchaus ein wichtiges Kultur- und Bildungsgut, vergleichbar mit Mathematik und Naturwissenschaften.



> Würdest du auch sagen, dass die BBC zu dem Verfall der englischen Sprachkultur beiträgt, indem sie (bewusst) Nachrichtensprecher mit unterschiedlichen regionalen Akzenten einsetzt?


Ja, dem würde ich zustimmen, insbesondere wenn es sich nicht um Hörfunkspiele, sondern um Nachrichten oder inhaltliche Beiträge zu Politik und Kultur handelt. Ich finde es sehr schön, wenn man durch solche englischen Sendungen gutes, sauberes Englisch lernen kann und sich nicht aus Versehen einen Mischmasch verschiedenster Dialekte aneignet.

Kajjo


----------



## AGATHA2

Lieber Kajjo ! 
Natürlich geht es in diesem Forum um Sprachliches. Man kann aber die Sprache nicht unabhängig von den Inhalten betrachten, die man durch seine Sprache transportiert. Dass - nimm´s nicht persönlich -selbstgefällige Sätze wie "Als Orientierungs- und Lernhilfe für dialektale Gebiete sind solche Standardsprecher nämlich sehr hilfreich." bei den "zu entwickelnden Personen" Irritationen auslösen, kann doch wohl niemanden wundern.


----------



## Sepia

Whodunit said:


> Wer mir spontan einfällt:
> 
> Hella von Sinnen - Kölsch (es klingt halt so; frag mich nicht, warum )
> Olli Dittrich - Sächsisch in Der Wixxer als Dieter Dubinsky


 
... Aber sonst spricht Olli D. eigentlich hamburger Dialekt - kein St. Pauli - von irgendwo anders. Hat ein bisschen von Barmbek aber auch nicht richtig ...


-------


Außerdem:

Ich verstehe nun überhaupt nicht, warum immer noch so viele glauben wollen, Hochdeutsch sei eine absolute unveränderbare Einheit - und dass ein Nachrichtensprecher, nur weil er in irgendeinem meist künstlich geschaffenen "Standard-Dialekt" geschult ist, im Stande sein sollte jedes einzelne Phonem in jedem denkbaren Wort so unter Kontrolle zu haben, dass man nicht hört woher er kommt! 

Hey, kommt doch mal zurück in die reale Welt. Wenn jemand eine andere Sprache als die Muttersprache lernt, wird er normalerweise - egal wie gut er ist - immer noch irgendein Restakzent haben, den zumindest ein Sprachexperte immer noch erkennen kann. Die Meisten viel mehr als das. 

Wenn jemand einen "Fremd-Dialekt" lernt - warum sollte es da anders sein?

BBC ist ein gutes Beispiel. So wie die BBC-Nachrichtensprecher früher, nach eingehender Schulung sprachen, so habt ihr kaum draußen in der realen Welt jemanden sprechen hören. Und kein Sprachexperte hat den Finger auf die Landkarte gesetzt und gesagt - "dieses sehr feine und absolut reine Englisch kommt von da ..."

Dieses Phänomen hat sich auch in anderen Ländern/Sprachen wiederholt.


----------



## AGATHA2

Sepia said:


> Außerdem:
> 
> Ich verstehe nun überhaupt nicht, warum immer noch so viele glauben wollen, Hochdeutsch sei eine absolute unveränderbare Einheit - und dass ein Nachrichtensprecher, nur weil er in irgendeinem meist künstlich geschaffenen "Standard-Dialekt" geschult ist, im Stande sein sollte jedes einzelne Phonem in jedem denkbaren Wort so unter Kontrolle zu haben, dass man nicht hört woher er kommt!


 
1. Ganz meine Meinung. Sprache ist etwas Lebendiges und kein versteinertes Relikt, das von irgendwelchen (selbsternannten) Gralshütern beschützt werden muß. 

2. Warum darf man nicht hören, woher jemand kommt ???


----------



## Whodunit

Sepia said:


> ... Aber sonst spricht Olli D. eigentlich hamburger Dialekt - kein St. Pauli - von irgendwo anders. Hat ein bisschen von Barmbek aber auch nicht richtig ...


 
In _Dittsche_ spricht er ein seltsames Hamburgisch. Ich bin mir nicht sicher, ob es ein tatsächlicher Dialekt ist oder einfach nur eine sehr umgangssprachliche (fast "slanghafte") Variante mit künstlichen Veränderungen, um ihn etwas betrunkener darstellen zu lassen. Ob der Imbissbudenbesitzer auch einen Dialekt spricht, weiß ich nicht genau.



> Hey, kommt doch mal zurück in die reale Welt. Wenn jemand eine andere Sprache als die Muttersprache lernt, wird er normalerweise - egal wie gut er ist - immer noch irgendeinen  Restakzent haben, den zumindest ein Sprachexperte immer noch erkennen kann. Die Meisten viel mehr als das.


 
Sehe ich auch so! Dialekte sind etwas sehr Schönes und jeder kann selbst entscheiden, ob er diesen Dialekt sprechen möchte. In vielen Sprachen sind eigene Dialekte zu neuen Sprachen geworden und das wäre beim Bairischen nicht sehr unwahrscheinlich, denn oft klingt es mir schon so fremd wie Schwiizerdüütsch.



> BBC ist ein gutes Beispiel. So wie die BBC-Nachrichtensprecher früher, nach eingehender Schulung sprachen, so habt ihr kaum draußen in der realen Welt jemanden sprechen hören. Und kein Sprachexperte hat den Finger auf die Landkarte gesetzt und gesagt - "dieses sehr feine und absolut reine Englisch kommt von da ..."


 
Ob ich nun amerikanisches oder britisches Englisch spreche, ist vielen eigentlich egal, aber wenn ich mir nun plötzlich leichtes Schottisch oder amerikanisches Englisch der Südstaaten (nicht unbedingt gleich Spanglish) angeeignet habe, ist das zu verteilen? Sepia, ich sehe es genauso wie du: In der Realität spricht _*keiner*_ absolutes und reines Hochdeutsch, es klingt immer etwas künstlich.



AGATHA2 said:


> 2. Warum darf man nicht hören, woher jemand kommt ???


 
Darf man natürlich! Und ich bin nicht einmal sauer auf meinen sächsisch-berlinerisch-thüringisch gemischten Dialekt!


----------



## Sepia

Olli D.

In "Dittsche" legt er extra einen drauf, aber tendenziell ist es so, wie er z.B. in Interviews auch spricht. Also anders als seine Rolle als Herr Hansen, der langhaarige Zuhälter, der immer was zu jammern hat - wie z.B. steigende Hundefutterpreise ...


----------



## Hutschi

Eberhard Cours sprach sächsisch.
Emil Steinberger spricht in vielen Auftritten Hochdeutsch mit schweizer Akzent.


----------



## cassopeia

Niavarani, Viktor Gernot, Stermann und Grisseman (das Video über Cordoba 1978 ist genial)


----------



## cassopeia

Kajjo said:


> Ich finde es sehr schön, wenn man durch solche englischen Sendungen gutes, sauberes Englisch lernen kann und sich nicht aus Versehen einen Mischmasch verschiedenster Dialekte aneignet.quote]
> 
> Zu deiner Information es gibt kein sauberes Englisch! Es gibt immer eine bevorzugte Varietät der Sprache oder willst du behaupten das Amerikanische Englisch ist sauberer als das Britische!!!! Außerdem hört man IMMER, ob es sich um einen britischen oder einen amerikansichen Sprecher handelt.
> 
> Tipp: Die Nachrichtensprecher von der österr. Nachrichtensendung ZIB reden sicherlich keinen Dialekt, sie sprechen Hochdeutsch, trotzdem wird sie niemand für Deutsche halten (Läuft sogar auf 3sat)


----------

